# Welcome aboard to our New Mods



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks to the new mods on taking up the challenge ;-) ..and hope your new green complexions don't require the use of the sick bag to often


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Grats guys 8)


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Well done fellas, your promotion's are very well deserved.

Lee, can't pick your nose in public now champion :lol: , and if you think being a Mod allows you to out fish me any time soon, then ya dreamin. :lol: :lol: , you couldn't do it before you were a mod so I don't see that anything will change soon.

Regards

Al


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations to the new mods!!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations to the new mods Lee ,Lefty ,and Paff, quite frankly i couldnt think of three better guys to do the job , good onya fellas, and thank you very much for your unselfish decision , there is no doubt the rest of the members will be with you all the way .


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations guys, I'm happy to see three deserving blokes fill the role of newbie mods. Special mention to Lefty though, i was really hoping to see someone from SA or WA make the cut to add some diversity to the mod team but it wasnt to be. Lefty is the next best thing being an ex South Aussie!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep, as LAzy has mentioned, a big thanks to all the guys who offered to step up, and also a big thanks to those who nominated other members for this role. We had well over a dozen guys willing to step up and help out and although we'd originally only thought about recruiting for one more mod to replace Squidder , we ended up going with 3. Apologies that i havent been back in touch with everyone individually to say 'thanks' but time got the better of me.

Hopefully the 3 new guys will help us to keep a more regular set of eyes on the site and it will also allow all the other mods to slack off and sit on our lazy butts more often. Hey we may even get out for a yakfish now!

Congrats, and welcome to the new guys, and a big thanks for all that contacted me to register their interest. Hopefully we can call on you in the future if needed.

Dave.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations to our new Mods, well done and well deserved one and all.

It's good to hear so many stepped up, we have a great community here


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations guys, looking foward to your contibutions.

Rowan.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, I will do my utmost to help out, I will however not be handing over my Fishing Mojo anytime Soon :lol: :lol:

Lee


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

gra said:


> Excellent choices for the new mods. It's great to see three well-experienced yak-fishos and well-liked forum identities take up the challenge, good on you all.
> 
> Gra


I couldnt agree more,
Congrats guys


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Three Cheers for the new Mods

HIPPUP............... ;-)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

pcsolutionman said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome guys, I will do my utmost to help out, I will however not be handing over my Fishing Mojo anytime Soon :lol: :lol:


Cant you just share it?

Thanks guys, should be a fairly easy job ( Pfffftttt! ), being the helpfull bloke I am and all...


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

paffoh said:


> pcsolutionman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the warm welcome guys, I will do my utmost to help out, I will however not be handing over my Fishing Mojo anytime Soon :lol: :lol:
> ...


Paff Ill tell yah what mate Ill lend it out when im not fishing hows that sound?? ;-) but i better get it back :twisted: :twisted:

LMAO

Lee


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

AARRGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!

whats happened to this thread....YUK

btw well done new mods.....

please get rid of this...this...this...well just this....... :shock: :shock:


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Suckers!!...mwhahahahhaha :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:

Erm....did I say that outload, ah I mean well done you 3, good on ya's  

Personally....not for all the tea in china sunshine  :lol: ;-)

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

well done there,im sure you will all do a great job all the best lw :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

yes i sure did,and a nightmare it has been to


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome to your new job, guys. Hard work, but someone's gotta do it.  
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Well done to all the new Mods out there - I wish you all the best in keeping this great site going !!!

Regards

Wopfish (aka Dick Sweeney)


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

congrats toour new mods . enjoy your life as a mod


----------

